# Resale Company Experience



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

Has anyone dealt with the company,  atimeshare.com? If so, positive or negative? 

Any suggestions as to other companies?

thanks in advance


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2015)

There is a simple rule of thumb:  If a resale company charges a high upfront fee, they don't care if they sell/rent your timeshare or not.  

Look at it this way:  if they get their $$$ up front, why bother trying to sell/rent it?

Reputable timeshare brokers charge their fees out of the proceeds of the sale - like real estate agents.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2015)

*Cart before the horse?*



spring.solstice said:


> Has anyone dealt with the company,  atimeshare.com? If so, positive or negative?
> 
> Any suggestions as to other companies?
> 
> thanks in advance



My first observation and personal opinion is that you are currently at the very bottom of a rather steep hill (knowledge wise) regarding the world of timeshares, by your own prior statements and open admission. With all due respect, you should probably do some serious mountain climbing (information and knowledge acquisition) before worrying about any particular resellers. That research effort could conceivably take you a few *months*  --- didn't you just find and register on TUG yesterday?

That being said, once you learn enough to have a good handle on what might work best for you, there are many resale purchase options;  not all of them are "companies" at all. Private individuals advertising their ownership(s) may also prove to be be a great source of "inventory". Don't put the cart in front of the horse here. 

Read and learn now --- and worry about all the assorted reseller options and resale "companies" later. Timeshare purchase mistakes can be both expensive and very difficult to "undo" later (i.e., some can be virtually permanent). Most such mistakes are also entirely avoidable when the buyer is armed with knowledge and then exercises appropriate due diligence. If you don't even know all of the right questions to ask of a seller / reseller (company or private) in the first place, how can you then reasonably hope to perform adequate due diligence? Invest the time in getting a solid education and knowledge base on the topic first.

Just my personal opinion, to absorb and follow or to summarily ignore as you may see fit.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> There is a simple rule of thumb:  If a resale company charges a high upfront fee, they don't care if they sell/rent your timeshare or not.
> 
> Look at it this way:  if they get their $$$ up front, why bother trying to sell/rent it?
> 
> Reputable timeshare brokers charge their fees out of the proceeds of the sale - like real estate agents.



Hi Denise,

Thank you for your reply.  I am not looking to sell, I am looking to make a purchase.  I figured maybe someone on here had done a deal with them.

Thanks.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

theo said:


> My first observation and personal opinion is that you are currently at the very bottom of a rather steep hill (knowledge wise) regarding the world of timeshares, by your own prior statements and open admission. With all due respect, you should probably do some serious mountain climbing (information and knowledge acquisition) before worrying about any particular resellers. That research effort could conceivably take you a few months  --- didn't you just find and register on TUG yesterday?
> 
> That being said, once you learn enough to have a good handle on what might work best for you, there are many resale purchase options;  not all of them are "companies" at all. Private individuals advertising their ownership(s) may also prove to be be a great source of "inventory". Don't put the cart in front of the horse here.
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting me in my place.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thanks for putting me in my place.



Not at all my intention to "put you in your place", but to instead simply encourage you to take things one step at a time and, for your own protection and your family's best interests, to take those steps in the most logical and productive sequence in order to get you the end result you seek. That's all. No more, no less --- no reason to take unwarranted offense at input intended soley to *help* you. Hasty purchase mistakes on Planet Timeshare can be very costly and next to imposible to "undo". 
The wise and prudent approach is to not be overly impatient and prematurely make any hasty (and sometimes irreversible) purchase mistakes in the first place.

Buying the wrong timeshare --- one that does not and will not likely ever get you where you want to go, when you actually can and want to go there would just be a very frustrating, expensive and counterproductive experience, making that acquisition essentially worthless to you.  Too many people jump right in to "the deep end" anyhow and discover that unfortunate reality --- too late. That's avoidable error; we'd like to help you and your family avoid any such hasty and unnecessary big mistake. 

The homework and research effort, however, is not avoidable. Like it or not, there is no "simple, quick and easy" on Planet Timeshare. Read, then read  more and ask lots of questions. People here will be glad to share what they know and / or believe --- they often have already learned something "the hard way" themselves. 
Good luck!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  I am not looking to sell, I am looking to make a purchase.  I figured maybe someone on here had done a deal with them.
> 
> Thanks.



I have never heard of them - have you read the "how to buy a timeshare," articles on the TUG Advice page?  (Top of page > red bar > Advice.)

The critical steps:

Independently verify EVERYTHING - don't take their word for anything.

Don't send any money until you have verified everything.

Ask the seller to request an estoppel letter from the resort mgmt. company - an estoppel prepared by the seller himself is worthless - it must come from the resort.

Ask for a formal contract, and make sure the resort description, and terms are correct in the contract.

Find out exactly who is doing the closing?  Do they do it in-house, or use an outside closing/title company - who?

Once you have all the details - vet the offer here on TUG.

Don't be afraid to walk away if things don't seem right - it's a buyers market.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

theo said:


> Not at all my intention to "put you in your place", but to instead simply encourage you to take things one step at a time and, for your own protection and your family's best interests, to take those steps in the most logical and productive sequence to get you to the end result you seek. That's all.
> 
> Buying a timeshare that does not and will not ever get you where you want to go, when you want to go there would just be a frustrating, expensive and counterproductive experience, no?  Lots of people jump right in and discover that unfortunate reality too late. That's avoidable error we'd like to see you not make.
> 
> The homework and research effort is unavoidable. There just ain't no "quick and easy" on Planet Timeshare. Read, then read more and ask all the questions you can think of. People here will be glad to share what they know or believe --- and often have already learned "the hard way" themselves. Good luck!



I joined the board in the hopes of learning about timeshares.  I figured if I hired a broker, they could figure it out for me.  I have spent hours reading this board, as well as others, and you are right - there is not simple answer.  This is extremely frustrating and quite honestly, is starting to seem ridiculous on some of the responses. The amount of time and research this requires, I could just as well just book my own vacation at whatever hotel I want.  I travel about 50 times a year all over the world so I figured I would be getting a discount by purchasing one.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 18, 2015)

We have many reputable brokers who are TUG members - here is a short list to get you started:

Syed Sarmad (TUG user name Syed)
www.advantagevacation.com

Fred Messreni (TUG user name FredM if you want to send him a pm)
www.timeshare-gallery.com

Seth Nock (TUG user name the same if you want to send him a pm)
www.sellingtimeshares.net

Judi Kozlowski (TUG user name the same if you want to send her a pm)
www.timeshareresalepros.com


----------



## DAman (Apr 18, 2015)

Spring-

I think you will get a discount but you will definitely get more space when you travel and stay in a timeshare.  Plus maybe a kitchen.

For Easter vacation we spent a week in San Francisco at Fisherman's Wharf in two one bedroom condos.  My wife and I had one and our two kids the other(we were supposed to have a two bedroom but they are renovating so they gave us two condos side by side).  It was luxurious for us. It was an II trade so not that expensive-cheap for SF.  Plus the units were very nice.

My family loves the extra space we now get.  I can sleep in my room and someone else can watch tv in the living room.  Plus the ability to cook if you so desire.  

My vacation experience has improved since I purchased my units.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> We have many reputable brokers who are TUG members - here is a short list to get you started:
> 
> Syed Sarmad (TUG user name Syed if you want to send him a pm)
> www.advantagevacation.com
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm working with Samuel Rodriguez at selling timeshares. Net. Sethnoc. They are very good in my opinion.  But, I strongly suggest that you don't just buy a timeshare based on their advice.  Speak to them, describe your wants and needs and get their advice but consider renting first. Maybe they can help you do that for the cost of maintenance fees usually as well. It can be a very rewarding experience once you get going.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 18, 2015)

taterhed said:


> I'm working with Samuel Rodriguez at selling timeshares. Net. Sethnoc. They are very good in my opinion.  But, I strongly suggest that you don't just buy a timeshare based on their advice.  Speak to them, describe your wants and needs and get their advice but consider renting first. Maybe they can help you do that for the cost of maintenance fees usually as well. It can be a very rewarding experience once you get going.



Thank you for the suggestion.  I will definitely look into that.  Have you decided where you want to buy?


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Hi Denise,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  I am not looking to sell, I am looking to make a purchase.  I figured maybe someone on here had done a deal with them.
> 
> Thanks.



I just got a free one on Timeshare Nation. Great service. Check out their website.http://www.timesharenation.com/#!


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I just got a free one on Timeshare Nation. Great service. Check out their website.http://www.timesharenation.com/#!



I came across that company, but was thinking it was too good to be true. thank you for that great info!


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

I originally thought the same thing, but I went ahead as I really had nothing to lose- absolutely no cash outlay whatsoever. I am also familiar with the resort and was able to get a contact name at the resort's sales and management company of the person(s) handling the transfer from their end. Also, I kept in constant contact with the broker/transfer agent. I remained pro-active through out the entire process. Once you sign the purchase agreement, there is a place on the website where you can follow the different stages of where the transfer process is in each step of the way.The owner of Timeshare Nation, Ryan Lipp, is very good at communicating as well.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

Some Tuggers like Sum Day Vacations (http://sumdayvacations.com/timeshare-transfer/) as well and have had good experiences with them. Others- not so much. They also advertise on EBay.


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2015)

*Reality check...*

OP has previously indicated being part of a family of four and tied to school schedules for some time to come. To not give the OP false encouragement, I think that most Tuggers know quite well that the likelihood of finding a "free" timeshare that will actually provide guaranteed 2BR+ access during the lowest supply / highest demand time periods in any location of any real desirability is pretty darn low --- *at best*. Is it possible? Sure. Is it likely? No.

I don't want be overly "negative" and / or rain on the parade here; I'm just weighing in with a factual reality check on "free lunches", which are always available --- but which will virtually always be a (maybe stale) "PBJ", not a dinner. If it had market value or usage demand it wouldn't be free in the first place --- and if the acquisition doesn't ultimately get you where you want to want to go, when you want to (and *can*) go there, then even "free" is essentially and literally worthless. Further, to suspend disbelief and theorize that one will somehow be able to "exchange" a stale PBJ for a nice ribeye steak dinner is just a pipe dream, plainly and simply stated. 

I'd also provide a friendly reminder to the OP that even a "free" timeshare (it's "free" in acquisition cost only, of course) still has the contractual, legal obligation of (annual and quite permanent) maintenance fees. So even that "free" stale peanut butter & jelly sandwich gets a whole lot more expensive in a real hurry.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2015)

theo said:


> OP has previously indicated being part of a family of four and tied to school schedules for some time to come. To not give the OP false encouragement, I think that most Tuggers know quite well that the likelihood of finding a "free" timeshare that will actually provide 2BR access during the lowest supply / highest demand time periods in any location of any real desirability is pretty darn low --- *at best*.



You're probably being too negative here.  There are float weeks and point contracts that would definitely be available for free, plus give the opportunity for prime time bookings.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 19, 2015)

ace2000:
The OP is looking for the "absolute" not "opportunity"!


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 19, 2015)

e.bram said:


> ace2000:
> The OP is looking for the "absolute" not "opportunity"!



I haven't seen exactly what the OP is requesting, other than reading this thread.  But, it really depends on the location the OP is looking for.  There are definitely free contracts available.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

I got lucky. I snagged a 2 bedroom loft (so really like a 3 bedroom) week 31 in the Northeast (a drive to for me) - one of the best weeks you can get next to week 27. And it follows the week 30 week I already own in the Northeast within a 2 hour drive- same check in/check out day.  It is a fixed week, not points- exactly what I wanted at the resort I wanted it at. So all is possible.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

deleted. Duplicate post


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 19, 2015)

e.bram said:


> ace2000:
> The OP is looking for the "absolute" not "opportunity"!





> 2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time? Trade
> 
> 3) What are your 5 top trade destinations? Florida, Aruba, Dominican, Mexico, Utah
> 
> ...



None of the OP's top 5 would be considered very difficult exchanges in the Summer.  Getting them on Spring Break or the week before Christmas and NY would be much more difficult.

A family a 4 can use a 1 br in a pinch even if a 2 br would be ideal.  I think TS could absolutely work. A free one would probably work.  Be careful though because there are a lot more junk TS's in the free bins and the gems are a little harder to find.


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I haven't seen exactly what the OP is requesting, other than reading this thread.  But, it really depends on the location the OP is looking for.  There are definitely free contracts available.



I have no idea what absolute or opportunity means in the TS world???


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I got lucky. I snagged a 2 bedroom loft (so really like a 3 bedroom) week 31 in the Northeast (a drive to for me) - one of the best weeks you can get next to week 27. And it follows the week 30 week I already own in the Northeast within a 2 hour drive- same check in/check out day.  It is a fixed week, not points- exactly what I wanted at the resort I wanted it at. So all is possible.



Which fixed weeks are best to own as far as trading value? I am thinking you said week 27 because that is July 4th week? Week 30 or 31 because it's summer? Where in the Northeast is your ts?


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I will definitely look into that. Have you decided where you want to buy?


 
I’d be happy to share the info with you, but I’ll keep it generic for now; we’re still in closing. I’m waiting to get the paperwork back in my hands before I start bragging: that just might jinx the deals!  :ignore:

On our last trip to Hawaii, the wife and I decided that we wanted to start visiting HI every year. We have the time and the resources to take 2 dedicated vacations a year and one will be to HI. Where we live, there are no resorts within reasonable driving distance that we would use. Flying is much easier for us and as empty nesters, we will usually need 1br, but may need 2br (or 2 units) from time to time. Also, with HI, we will transition to 2 week visits eventually. On years we can't or elect not to go to HI or wish to go to a different island, we want to easily rent/trade/exchange our unit for another premium resort/destination; but not at super-peak times (we travel shoulder normally and are flexible; I'm fine with pickups at <59 days!).
· Vacation week 1: We visited a few of the resorts we were interested in and decided which ones met our needs and expectations. We rented in a resort we thought would be perfect to buy; in the end, we decided that it had some negatives we simply didn't want to revisit year after year. After a tour, we decided to pursue a resort/chain that met our needs and had a superior HI resort for our "home" unit: a 2br Marriott. So, that's our annual Hawaii vacation to our 'home unit.' 
· Vacation week 2: For our second week, I wanted to buy an excellent trader that would give us lots of options, the ability to have first-choice trades within the company resorts, excellent trading power and a universally high standard of resort quality where ever we went. Additionally, as with many TS systems, by buying a second week in the same company, we get additional benefits; again, Marriott. 
So, we chose Hawaii for our home unit--not a good idea for most, but good for us and it made my Dear Wife (DW) very, very happy. Huge commitment to travel to the resort each year, but we are travelers.
We chose a trader for our second week--because I want to be *involved* and enjoy the timeshare 'game' to maximize our travel locations, value and short-notice options. Max trading power with lower maintenance fees. There is a steep learning curve, but I'm loving it! Ultimately, this combination (2 Marriott weeks, lock-off [L/O], Interval etc…) will provide lots of vacation time.
We chose Marriott for the quality, trades, long and short-term value and locations. We love the Marriott resorts (especially HI), like the Interval International (II) Marriott trading system and feel that we could easily resell/unload our units if needed. The MF’s are not cheap, but some rental potential is there. No financing involved. We did not choose HGVC because we didn’t click with their HI resorts and like the greater choice of Marriott resorts and Interval. Some of the other resorts are too $$$ or have great HI locations, but don’t have the location or quality elsewhere. IMHO. To each his own. I may yet grab a Starwood Mandatory when we have more time and options, but I’m in no hurry.
Your budget for one week was $10k upfront and $1K MF’s; more than enough, depending on location, to buy a 2 BR Marriott (don't buy MVC points) or HGVC resale. Your $1k maintenance fees (MF's) were too low for this: a 2br HGVC or Marriott will run more than $1000 MF's, probably $1000-1600. A single unit week (especially a L/O) can also provide extra opportunities for additional 'cheap' weeks if you have some flexibility on booking time, season or resort quality. We will use the spare time for extra vacation (when able) family gifts or extended deposits to have multiple units 'next year.'
I'm trying not to overwhelm. You should consider whether a resort system has good trade opportunities, but should not plan to buy a 'trader' for your primary resort. Not good for peak seasons and long-term planning. I'm also not pushing Marriott/Hilton/Hyat/Westin/Starwood (although I like them all), but there is something to be said for the premium resorts if you plan to trade internally and/or float amoung the companies other resorts


Do your research and go rent a unit in a location you would use a lot. Check out the rooms, the pools, the grills, the views. Stop by the other resorts and check them out. Your kids will let you know when you get it right! Buy a unit you will look forward to using every year with the family.

Hope it helps...all just personal opinion; worth 2cents maybe. Wish me luck on closing.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> I have no idea what absolute or opportunity means in the TS world???


 
It means nothing specifically:  they mean that with kids schedules to contend with while in school (XMAS, spring break, summer holiday etc...) you don't have as many choices as those with flexible schedules.  Especially at those locations associated with family travel.

Buying a fixed week on the week your kids will _absolutely_ always be available to travel makes sense. (if you can afford it).  Buying a floating week with low/no trading power means gambling that you might have the _opportunity_ to pick up  that week.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Which fixed weeks are best to own as far as trading value? I am thinking you said week 27 because that is July 4th week? Week 30 or 31 because it's summer? Where in the Northeast is your ts?


 
The weeks demand is based on many factors: resort quality, size, events and general demand for units. Interval publishes the Travel Demand Index (TDI), RCI uses TPU (???) etc... Want to know what a 'high demand' week is in Orlando Florida? (Generally speaking...) here is the Interval International guideline: http://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/images/tdi/2015/TDI-5.gif

left is low demand (<100) right is high demand.

Christmas/New Years, Spring Break and (school) Summer are general recurring themes.
In the dessert and islands, the hot or hurricane months may be lower etc... 
Ski weeks (traditional ski season) are high at ski resorts--as well as prime summer months. Go to II and review the charts to your hearts content.

Ultimately, the resorts "weeks table" will catagorize weeks as "platinum, gold, silver..." or "red white blue" etc... you can search the site for the specific descriptions. Each location, resort and unit will generally have a specific rating based on usage period or season or week etc...

All of this combined is what will make the week have a higher or lower trading value:  what will people pay/trade to be in that unit?





l


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Hope it helps...all just personal opinion; worth 2cents maybe. Wish me luck on closing.



Yes, that was very helpful! I do wish you luck on your closing.  There needs to be a cross your fingers emoji


----------



## spring.solstice (Apr 19, 2015)

taterhed said:


> l



Thanks for posting the chart.  Seems to make sense.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Which fixed weeks are best to own as far as trading value? I am thinking you said week 27 because that is July 4th week? Week 30 or 31 because it's summer? Where in the Northeast is your ts?



Yes- in the Northeast- weeks 27 (yes- July 4th very popular) through 32 are the best for summer. I own at Smugglers Notch in Vermont and InnSeason Pollard Brook in New Hampshire (newly acquired freebee from Timeshare Nation)- weeks 30 and 31. Drive from one to the other for a nice 2 week vacation. Takes us 5 1.2 hours to get to Smuggs- we like to take the Ferry across Lake Champlain into Charlotte! Love Burlington as well!

Anyway- unit size also matters with trading. A 2 or 3 bedroom is more desirable. You can always trade down, but hard to trade up (although some exchange companies will let you pay a fee to do that). Sometimes we regret not getting a 3 bedroom, even though we only had one child. As he got older- friends came up with him. Then, he had a girlfriend. Then, we also invited other couples with their kids and the two bedroom to me was more cramped, but I like my privacy. I don't put much stake into the pull-out couch because, again-privacy issues and level of comfort issues. Also, the more bedrooms at Smuggs the more square footage overall. The kitchen and living room areas in the 3 bedroom are much bigger than in the 2 bedroom so it is not just a matter of an extra bedroom. Our unit has a king in the master bedroom and a queen and 2 twins in the second bedroom with a pull-out couch in the living area. The Pollard Brook unit is a 2 bedroom loft with a master bedroom downstairs and a bedroom upstairs with 2 twins and also a loft area with 2 twins, so it "feels' a bit more like a 3 bedroom. I also have 2 bathrooms is each unit which for me is a must.


----------



## vmert (May 1, 2015)

I just bought through TCS (timeshare closing services) and they were very easy to work with. I had no trouble talking to people on the phone and getting my emails returned. They don't necessarily reach out a lot, but they are very helpful and responsive if you take the initiative to contact and ask questions during the process. There was a bit of confusion during the resale deal about what I had already paid and what the timeshare had been paid, but that was apparently due to a time lapse in accounting/recording at VRI (the timeshare management company) not the resale company TCS. It wasn't a problem because I called and emailed everyone about it, until they all figured it out.:rofl:
The deal is all done now, and went fine.


----------



## redwingfan (May 1, 2015)

spring.solstice said:


> Has anyone dealt with the company,  atimeshare.com? If so, positive or negative?
> 
> Any suggestions as to other companies?
> 
> thanks in advance


Just for the record I am a licensed real estate broker associate for this company. We do not charge any upfront fees period!! I have been a tug member for about 6-7 years and have sold many listings on this site to buyer's and have sold many listings for owner's as well.
We also have an A+ rating with the BBB   
David Patchanian


----------

